# New CPR Chart



## RackMaster (Apr 19, 2013)

Thought you'd guys like to keep current and here's the latest CPR chart.  :-"


----------



## Muppet (Apr 19, 2013)

That's what I teach!

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 20, 2013)

:-/


----------

